# Can't see images



## Dylanj04 (Aug 1, 2015)

I searched but couldn't find a related thread. I can't see pictures that are embedded into the post, they just appear as blue boxes with "?" in them. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dylanj04 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have the same issue but not on ALL pictures - just some pics. I'm not a computer wiz and since I am at work I'm reluctant to ask my IT guy what to do about it - lol


----------



## Dylanj04 (Aug 1, 2015)

At first I thought it was because I hadn't hit 30 posts yet, but then I was able to see some pictures, but not others... Very frustrating looking through a thread thats all pictures, and not able to see any of them lol.


----------



## VS Tester (Dec 22, 2015)

I reported an issue to the team that the images aren't working properly. Should have it fixed for you soon.


----------



## Cigar Admin (Jun 2, 2015)

Can you give me an example of a page (the link) where you cannot see the images?

The ones I have found missing (so far) were old links to photobucket where the user had removed the image.


----------



## Dylanj04 (Aug 1, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> Can you give me an example of a page (the link) where you cannot see the images?
> 
> The ones I have found missing (so far) were old links to photobucket where the user had removed the image.


Hm, I'm looking at the dates and they seem to be last year. I can't tell where the image was originally hosted, but I'm thinking maybe you're right that its just photos that people have deleted.


----------



## Dylanj04 (Aug 1, 2015)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ost-your-favorite-cigar-picture-you-took.html

The first couple posts in this thread you can see what I'm talking about. Does this just happen when people delete the image that was originally shared?


----------



## Cigar Admin (Jun 2, 2015)

Dylanj04 said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ost-your-favorite-cigar-picture-you-took.html
> 
> The first couple posts in this thread you can see what I'm talking about. Does this just happen when people delete the image that was originally shared?


Yes, that thread is from 2012. It looks like at some point the user deleted them.


----------



## Cigar Admin (Jun 2, 2015)

We were able to recover those images which had been posted with the option to "retrieve remote file and reference locally". So this has now been fixed.


----------



## Dylanj04 (Aug 1, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> We were able to recover those images which had been posted with the option to "retrieve remote file and reference locally". So this has now been fixed.


Thank you!


----------

